# AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL



## JacaRanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Page 2 Flood of Donations for Michigan Man James Robertson With 21-Mile Walk to Work - ABC News

How many lessons can be taught and learned from this?  Can't wait to share with my 16 year old son.

Please feel free to add to the list.  I'm hopeful that this will remain positive.

1) Life aint fair.
2) Don't *****, things could be worse. (***** = complain)
3) Have compassion
4) Act on your compassion


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2015)

Can I just repeat your list, but especially #3 and #4?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Leonore (yelled loudly) .  I totally totally thought about YOU when writing my list.  Specifically,  our approach to Imagemaker's post about losing jobs to newbs, or poachers etc.

I may seem insensitive to his and others plight, but often think about how I would address my son in the same situation.  Grow up, that's the way of the world, stuff happens, deal with it, be versatile, keep educating yourself..................all that while hoping to teach and show him about #3 and #4.

So glad you are the first to respond to this.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 4, 2015)

This same type of thing happened in New Jersey recently.. A man was arrested for walking through the woods on his way to work in New Jersey. The cops thought he was a serial killer that they were searching for in the woods. The man's story good out and it turns out he couldn't afford a car and was supporting his family. The local community all chipped in to get him a car very soon after so he could stay safe from the serial killer.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 4, 2015)

5. You are NOT entitled. 
6. We all get different "hands." You gotta play the hand you're dealt.
7. Character matters.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 4, 2015)

8. People will be there to help when you least expect it.
9. People recognize diligence and good-will.
10. If you do your best with what you're given in life you will reap the benefits.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 4, 2015)

Mr. Robertson is indeed an inspiration.  I wonder how many more people like him there are around us that we don't "see" or recognize.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 4, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Mr. Robertson is indeed an inspiration.  I wonder how many more people like him there are around us that we don't "see" or recognize.



I started to say something along this line as well. There are many, MANY out there like this gentleman. Their stories of perseverance through adversity would absolutely amaze us.  
Fact is, this USED to be called "life."  You just did what you had to do to get by.
We were just talking the other night, at a family gathering, about my grandfather and his mother. They lived in the Ozarks (having moved from Ohio when he was just a toddler, due to some health issues he had). His mother was a midwife.  She would trek through the Ozarks, usually on foot, for miles and miles, often late at night, because somebody needed her. She didn't like to travel by herself, so she'd take my grandfather "for protection." He was probably about 7 years old at the time! They just lived that way, because that's what they had to work with.

But as our nation has gotten more "advanced" and more prosperous, we have become entitled. 

One of the biggest lessons I tried to teach MY boys was the difference between a "need" and a "want."  I was a single mom and couldn't provide for a lot of their "wants" but we never had a true need that wasn't met.  I've often said that I am so very glad I was not ABLE to give them everything they wanted. As they grew older, I would explain to them when they said they "needed" something how to know whether it was REALLY a need, or just a want.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 4, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Mr. Robertson is indeed an inspiration.  I wonder how many more people like him there are around us that we don't "see" or recognize.


 
#11 Be observant - via Mr. P.Grizzledizzle.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Leonore (yelled loudly) .  I totally totally thought about YOU when writing my list.  Specifically,  our approach to Imagemaker's post about losing jobs to newbs, or poachers etc.
> 
> I may seem insensitive to his and others plight, but often think about how I would address my son in the same situation.  Grow up, that's the way of the world, stuff happens, deal with it, be versatile, keep educating yourself..................all that while hoping to teach and show him about #3 and #4.
> 
> So glad you are the first to respond to this.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Mr. Robertson is indeed an inspiration.  I wonder how many more people like him there are around us that we don't "see" or recognize.



I absolutely agree, which leads me to think of something to add to the list: Pay Attention!

Okay, I scrolled up to see what number we were on and I just saw Jaca's post:


JacaRanda said:


> #11 Be observant - via Mr. P.Grizzledizzle.





Okay, how about a #12 that expands a bit on #3 and #4:

12. Don't just be compassionate when it's convenient for you. It's easy to feel sympathy for someone who's clearly having a hard time, maybe even donate a little money, and then give yourself a pat on the back for being a good person. How about if it's someone you don't like, or someone who has wronged you, or someone who is making choices you don't agree with? You should still have compassion for those people, and showing it doesn't mean you have to be all fake and gushy or sacrifice for them. Sometimes compassion means just keeping your mouth shut, or not heaping judgment upon whatever else they may be dealing with.


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 4, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> This same type of thing happened in New Jersey recently.. A man was arrested for walking through the woods on his way to work in New Jersey. The cops thought he was a serial killer that they were searching for in the woods. The man's story good out and it turns out he couldn't afford a car and was supporting his family. The local community all chipped in to get him a car very soon after so he could stay safe from the serial killer.



Similar to the dude in Detroit who spends most of his day going to and from work. Forgot where I heard it from and how valid it is.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 4, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Similar to the dude in Detroit who spends most of his day going to and from work. *Forgot where I heard it from and how valid it is*.



You mean the guy that prompted this whole thread? You might try clicking that link in the first post, see if it rings a bell.


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 4, 2015)

sm4him said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to the dude in Detroit who spends most of his day going to and from work. *Forgot where I heard it from and how valid it is*.
> ...



Sorry I'm in class so I'm just skimming everything 

Because TPF is more important than school.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Sorry I'm in class so I'm just skimming everything
> 
> Because TPF is more important than school.



I repeat - PAY ATTENTION! Especially in class!!

If you were in my class, you'd have detention by now


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 4, 2015)

limr said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'm in class so I'm just skimming everything
> ...



Too late, I already got detention


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2015)

Well then it's okay


----------

